# Oliver is 4 today!



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Today is Oliver's 4th hatchday. The day I got Oliver, I was actually going to look at linnies. Prior to that, I had met quite a few plets and none felt right. I didn't know she had any parrotlets because Oliver wasn't technically for sale. When I saw him, I had eyes for no one else. I just knew I couldn't leave him there as soon as I held him. I know we were meant to meet that day because had I got a linnie that day, there was a good chance that I would have never gotten a parrotlet at all. Not to mention his hatchday is the same as my dog Brodie's birthday and they are almost reincarnates of each other personality wise, lol. I can't imagine my life without my little Ols. Many many more healthy and happy years little Oliver! I am very proud of how far you have come. Your courage and forgiving character are inspiring. To Oliver!








And Brodie too who is 7 this year.


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Happy Hatchday,Oliver!arty2:arty3:arty10:You are a very beautiful boy indeed.Brodie, you are the sweetest looking boy;I am sending you both many hugs and kisses.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

*Yaaaaaaay........Happy hatchday Oliver* :birthday: arty: arty3:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Happy Hatchday, Oliver!!

​
xoxoxo
from the FaeryBee Flock

and wishing Brody a very Happy Birthday as well!*


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Awww Happy happy hatchday to a beautiful boy!
arty2::clown::woot::birthday:arty3:arty::star::best_wishes::loveeyes::2thumbs::clap:


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

arty: Happy hatchday, Oliver! Wishing you many more years with your darling flock arty:

Happy birthday, Brodie! You are a very handsome doggie.


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy Hatchday Oliver! You don't look a day over 3 

What a sweet face Brodie has, happy birthday to him too


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Happy 4th hatchday, Oliver!! arty3: And here's to many more years of happiness and celebrations! :b-day:
Best wishes from the flock of 13 and I.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Happy Hatchday Oliver, you are such a handsome boy!!!Also happy birthday Brodie, hope you both have alot more happy healthy years to come


----------

